# Airport Very slow transfer rate: info?



## fastmanPro (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

I bought the new macbook pro 2.4Ghz with OSX 10.5.2.

When I was transferring files from my iMac via airport (I have a wireless router) I noticed that the transfer rate was horrible. I had to connect via cable to transfer the files (20-30GB).

I search google looking for some solution for this problem and I found that I was not alone... and that it is related with this particular version of OSX (10.5.2). 

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080305053403936

I found this thread that offers a possible solution and explanation to the problem. Unfortunately that didn't work for me.... Does anyone has any more info about this issue ? I'm getting tired of using my cable... 

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 24, 2008)

When you say "the transfer rate was horrible", what do you mean by "horrible?"

With a wireless connection, even with an 802.11n router and clients, I wouldn't expect to see a transfer rate faster than about 5 to 10MB/sec, and that's being generous.

Connecting via a cable, for the time being, will ALWAYS be much, much faster than a wireless connection.  Wireless networking, even in the year 2008 (where the hell is my flying car, by the way?!), is still considered "slow."  It's not an acceptable medium for which to transfer very large files, unless you're blessed with patience.


----------



## aicul (Apr 27, 2008)

I see this intermittedly on my Macs as well. 

I have not found a solution appart from making sure I initiate the connection between two Macs using the emitter mac (ie emitter: from mac A to B, connect to B from A then push the file from A INSTEAD OF from mac A to B, connect to A from B then pull the copy of the file to B)


----------



## fastmanPro (Apr 29, 2008)

When I said "horrible tranfer" I meant 1MB/s MAX!! It's so slow... and I know is slow... because I have also a iMAC 2.16Ghz with 10.4.11 and works fine... with a great transfer rate. Damn it...


----------

